

Suggestion regarding "Unknown or expired link." message - smoove

It would be nice if the page did not simply "die" with that message, but instead render the home page and display the message somewhere on that site. That way it would be alot easier to navigate.
======
b1twise_
I'm having it happen to me more and more often recently. There are
situations.also, where it can be a huge hassle. I was reading over GPRS a
couple of weeks ago and could barely get beyond the first page without hitting
the error.

------
thekevan
Selfishly, I like the feature as is because it reminds me I just spent a lot
of time on the front page--which could be good or bad depending on the
situation.

~~~
bmm6o
Please. It's a bug, not a feature.

------
devicenull
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=190537>

Yep, I suggested that a few years ago.

------
tadhunt
this problem is happening all the time for me now.

------
nametoremember
Why does it happen?

~~~
mukyu
Everything is done with continuations and if you wait too long your's gets
GC'd.

